# Drivers for "Multimedia Audio Controller" and "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller"



## adai2020 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Drivers for "Multimedia Audio Controller" and "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller"*

Hi,

I just reinstalled a clean Windows XP copy in my desktop computer which is of Dell Dimension 4550 model. I had reformatted the entire disk, deleted everything and reinstalled a clean copy of Windows XP into my desktop.

Most of the drivers were missing after the reinstall. With the help of a past thread in this forum i managed to get suitable drivers for my network adapters and now i can successfully login to the internet.

In my device manager window, i still have two devices which have a big yellow question mark next to them. They are "Multimedia Audio Controller" and "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" devices. I do not know where i can get the suitable drivers for these devices.

I have all CD's that came bundled with this computer. Among them are Dell Dimension Resource CD for Reinstalling Device Drivers and Using Diagnostics, Utilities and Online Documentation. 

I need help in finding the right drivers for my two devices. Currently i cannot hear any audio from the speakers of my computer.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for "Multimedia Audio Controller" and "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Control*

Hello,

The Chipset and Audio Drivers should be on the Resource CD.

You can download the Drivers from the dell website.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=DIM_PNT_P4_4550&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## adai2020 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Drivers for "Multimedia Audio Controller" and "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Control*

I downloaded both Analog Devices and Chipset Driver from the Dell website and tried installing them. The chipset Driver Installation was successful. But when i installed the analog devices driver, after a while during setup process it says 

Driver not Found! Reboot your system, and run this setup again.


I have already tried rebooting and doing setup again, but still get the same error message. What do i do now ?

Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for "Multimedia Audio Controller" and "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Control*

Hello,

Go here for the chipset driver: (#6)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Go here for audio driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Go here for Drive Sweeper:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(no-installer)_d1672.html

1. add/remove in control panel, uninstall the chipset driver, audio driver
2. check in C: drive for any folders here and in program files, delete them here.
3. run drive sweeper and remove all traces of either file
4. reboot pc
5. upon bootup, if a new found hardware wizard appears, cancel it out
6. disable antivirus, install chipset driver
7. reboot pc
8. disable antivirus, install audio driver
9. reboot pc and enable antivirus


----------

